
Facebook, privacy, and the uncanny valley of advertising - ryanwaggoner
http://ryanwaggoner.com/2011/01/were-in-the-uncanny-valley-of-advertising/
======
larrik
"What’s the difference between recommendations from a friend and
recommendations from a perfectly targeted advertising network? If anything,
the friend is likely to be less useful."

No. A friend is much more likely to have your best interests at heart,
especially when choosing between you and the advertiser. A targeted
advertisement will usually be designed to benefit the advertiser/product, and
not for you.

Although, I'm interested in the potential in target advertising's version of
the big religious/motivational billboards. Imagine a Google search history
that seems to be leading to suicide, and then ads popping up to convince you
otherwise...

------
slater
You might want to re-save that article's image, it's half a meg. You can get
it to 10th the size with just saving it as JPG, at ~65% quality.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Duh. Thanks :)

